# How the F



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Are you meant to recover when u can't even do simple tasks like coordinate ur body movements properly when ur doing food shopping & everything feels like a hazy dream 24/7 I'm fuking done with this bullshit I don't want this life anymore I can't live like this any longer it's a horror show!!


----------



## Jonngliniak (Jun 11, 2013)

I honestly dont know how dp/dr lingers so long for long term sufferers. Honestly did it even get manageable over time because my is almost completely gone and im solving my anxiety issues more then my dp and i have came to a realization that my dp is a root from anxiety. Maybe you still did not resolve the underlying issue who knows. It differs for everybody but dont give up because an abundance of suferers recovered completely , what makes you different other then a different underlying cause that you have to dig deeper through. Just dont give up were here for support believe me you will overcome.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I did recover back when I was going through the anxiety but then I ended up back with chronic derealization and no anxiety. I am truley over this disorder I have completely lost hope


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

No


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

Dont give up, we are here with you, we are fighting every day and we need you too, please


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

Honestly I am feeling the same feeling as you, total hopelessnes, but I keep fighting, other people have had that same feeling and they have recovered and are here helping us now, we can become one of them aswell, we can help others when we are recovered again.


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

This is the lowest point you can be at, there is nowhere to go but up


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

I take a fairly "heavy" anti-anxiety pill when I feel at my worst, and after an hour I feel almost recovered again!

It lasts about 4-5 hours then gradually winds back down, but since youve had 4-5 hours with alot less horrifying thoughts about your condition you still fell better afterwards.

It helps alot with your thought process, and honestly thats the biggest contributor in this.

The medication is called "Sobril" and I take 1-2 a day when I feel at my worst.

I live in sweden btw

Keep on fighting because in the future you will experience happiness and you will be overjoyed that you kept on fighting


----------



## Jonngliniak (Jun 11, 2013)

I remeber feeling like this a long time ago, so many relapses after another. But thank god im starting to get to know the real me and why i did dissociate.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't get in and out episodes tho Iam chronically dissociated with chronic derealization it fuking sux...I no longer even know what my fears are ...I don't feel fear in new situations I'm just always dissociated


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't feel like there is any hope for me at recovery anymore


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

I felt just as you did, honestly Im still feeling it a bit, but its slowly getting better, and the keyword here is "slowly", talk with other people that have been in your situation and they will know how to help.

And try to get some anti-anxiety pills, I promise you that they help!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't need anxiety pills coz I don't get anxiety anymore


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Is there anything you haven't tried yet? Maybe try having some fun


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I have...I've hung out with my friends since being back in my home town I just feel fatigued as fuck


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

missjess said:


> I don't need anxiety pills coz I don't get anxiety anymore


Trust me, you do, you just dont feel it.

Atleast try to take it, it cant hurt right?


----------



## SamodrotAgressivoDrot (Nov 16, 2011)

imho you can cure(get rid of) DP quite easily (and almost immediately) if you realize the reason(provided it is not some early childhood trauma, which shold require some more complex techniques to rich to). Reasons can be multiple, not only childhood abuse. For example - inner conflicts, supperssed parts of personality, personality under attack of inner anger(self-aggression)(that was originally directed outside). I had many DP episodes from which i got out in 1-2 hours by doing nothing, only understanding the staff underneath(and got to either more bearable condition or to almost normal)


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd start doing therapy and even try and find a therapist meant for disassociation. They'll know what to do.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Spadde said:


> Trust me, you do, you just dont feel it.
> Atleast try to take it, it cant hurt right?


So why I need anxiety medication when I don't "feel" my anxiety that just doesn't make sense, I took anti depressant years ago when I had severe anxiety but I only experience dpdr now with no anxiety..


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

Youve had anxiety for so long that you feel normal with it, trust me when I say that this is mostly anxiety related and you'll feel better when you dont think about it, meds can help with that.


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

missjess said:


> So why I need anxiety medication when I don't "feel" my anxiety that just doesn't make sense, I took anti depressant years ago when I had severe anxiety but I only experience dpdr now with no anxiety..


And its pretty obvius that you have anxiety about the problem since you're on this site alot.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Having anxiety and having worry are not the same...I, on this site a lot because it's my support forum doesn't mean I experience anxiety. I dislike derealization that is all


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Who are u to tell me I need meds ? I can function fine without meds therefore I don't need them


----------

